# Hello all



## Rye

My name's Rye. Found these boards a little earlier. Just wanted to say hi and hope to participate in a lot of discussions on these boards.


----------



## Jeff

Hello Rye,

Welcome and congratulations for your recent success with Misconduct, Day Of The Assassin and The Mason Files. I'm sure you'll like all the nice people here.


Jeff


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Rye, nice to have you here. I look forward to reading more posts from you. We are a friendly bunch for the most part.


----------



## Guest

Welcome Rye.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hi Rye, nice to have you here. I look forward to reading more posts from you. We are a friendly bunch for the most part.


Don't talk about Bacardi Jim like that! LOL! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rye said:


> My name's Rye. Found these boards a little earlier. Just wanted to say hi and hope to participate in a lot of discussions on these boards.


Rye, welcome to the KindleBoards!

Be sure to check out the other topics on the board, too! We have tips and tricks, a book corner, accessories, lots of other stuff!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't talk about Bacardi Jim like that! LOL!
> 
> Betsy


LOL

Hi Rye and welcome to the boards... You didn't mention whether or not you are a Kindle owner or an owner wannabe...??


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Aboard Rye,

This is the place to learn all about Kindle-mania.

Be sure to Post your name in the Decal-Girl contest. Tomorrow is the last day for the drawing
and you have that one chance to win. It is a skin that goes over the Kindle to protect it.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hi Rye, nice to have you here. I look forward to reading more posts from you. We are a friendly bunch for the most part.


I always feel like she's talking about me for some reason..

Welcome Rye. Be prepared for assimilation into the Kindlenation


----------



## Jeff

Rye,

Sorry. I should have warned you that writers get no respect here.  

It would appear that no one visited your web site or read your blog.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's not a matter of lack of respect for writers (or for quilters either), it's the tiny little print in the sigs. 
We've learned to tune out the sigs here.

I've gotten very few hits on my website as a result of having my url, www.betsytruedesigns.com, in my sig. More when I work it into the message, as I just did!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's not a matter of lack of respect for writers (or for quilters either), it's the tiny little print in the sigs.
> We've learned to tune out the sigs here.
> 
> Betsy


That's what I meant to say.


----------



## Guest

Can't you use the [size command to make your Sig font bigger?


----------



## Jeff

Maybe that’s what I meant to say.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Rye, welcome...glad to have you here!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre said:


> Can't you use the [size command to make your Sig font bigger?


I suppose we could, I haven't tried. But the point is the posts, isn't it? : )

Betsy


----------



## Rye

Thank you all for the nice, warm welcome. You really are a friendly bunch!   I actually don't own a Kindle as of yet. But that will be changing shortly as I aim to get one rather soon.


----------



## Marci

Hi, Rye -

Rather belated,    

Glad to hear that a Kindle is coming soon to your home!  It really is a blast to have & use.

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rye said:


> Thank you all for the nice, warm welcome. You really are a friendly bunch!  I actually don't own a Kindle as of yet. But that will be changing shortly as I aim to get one rather soon.


Rye,

As an author, you're certainly welcome to introduce yourself and your work here in the Book Corner! And you can keep a post about the book in the Buy, Barter and Trade, for sure!

Betsy


----------



## Rye

Well thank you for the offer Betsy. Not sure if I will take you up on the offers but I appreciate the gesture.


----------



## chynared21

*Hello and welcome Rye...glad to have you here *


----------



## Rye

Thank you thank you!


----------



## Marci

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Rye,
> 
> As an author, you're certainly welcome to introduce yourself and your work here in the Book Corner!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,

Have you visited his blog? He has a very cool photo of butterflies at the bottom if you are in need of any inspiration for your quilts!



Marci


----------



## Rye

Butterflies? Must've been a pic of an endangered animal as the pics are randomly generated.  Though I didn't think they were endangered.


----------



## Marci

Betsy - 

Forget the above post!  Rye has corrected me.  I did not know the pictures were randomly generated.  

Rye, I was kind of surprised to see butterflies, too.  I do think some specific species are endangered, however.  It was just a real colorful picture of 4 butterflies.

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marci said:


> Betsy -
> 
> Forget the above post! Rye has corrected me. I did not know the pictures were randomly generated.
> 
> Rye, I was kind of surprised to see butterflies, too. I do think some specific species are endangered, however. It was just a real colorful picture of 4 butterflies.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Marci


Thanks, Marci! Sorry I missed the butterflies, there's a white tiger now. I do work from my own photographs, but I always enjoy looking at nature photography.

Betsy


----------

